# Fuji Odessa?



## robertson1285

Very recently I acquired a used Fuji Odessa bicycle (ladies) and it appears to be in very good condition. Can anyone tell me anything about these bikes? Are they any good as opposed to a generic brand purchased through Sears Canada? Thanks!


----------



## Roadcruiser

robertson1285 said:


> Very recently I acquired a used Fuji Odessa bicycle (ladies) and it appears to be in very good condition. Can anyone tell me anything about these bikes? Are they any good as opposed to a generic brand purchased through Sears Canada? Thanks!


Fuji has been making bikes since the turn of the 20th century. Been slightly over 100 years now. They are good bikes. Some pro racing teams use them. The low end bikes, of course, are made in China. I'd put my money down on one. They make a super TD bike. 

Don't buy a bike at a department store. They are no name bramds assembled by part time high school students. Besides, none of the staff are going to know much about cycling. Go to a reputable bike shop. It's the only place to buy a new bike. If you want to buy a toaster go to Sears. If you want to buy a microwave, go to Sears. You want to buy a bike, go to a good bike shop.


----------



## robertson1285

*Thank you!*



Roadcruiser said:


> Fuji has been making bikes since the turn of the 20th century. Been slightly over 100 years now. They are good bikes. Some pro racing teams use them. The low end bikes, of course, are made in China. I'd put my money down on one. They make a super TD bike.
> 
> Don't buy a bike at a department store. They are no name bramds assembled by part time high school students. Besides, none of the staff are going to know much about cycling. Go to a reputable bike shop. It's the only place to buy a new bike. If you want to buy a toaster go to Sears. If you want to buy a microwave, go to Sears. You want to buy a bike, go to a good bike shop.


A very belated thanks for responding to my post, Roadcruiser. One more question, if you don't mind, as all this is very new to me. What exactly does the term "TD bike" mean? Thank you, once again ... and thanks for your patience.


----------



## Roadcruiser

*Oooops!*



robertson1285 said:


> A very belated thanks for responding to my post, Roadcruiser. One more question, if you don't mind, as all this is very new to me. What exactly does the term "TD bike" mean? Thank you, once again ... and thanks for your patience.


Sorry...typo error on my part. I meant to say TT bike...which stands for "Time Trial". 

I hope you find what you're looking for.


----------

